# Antelope



## lawdog (Sep 16, 2008)

I was given an couple of large chunks of antelope shoulder by a co-workers husband from this years kill (just a couple of weeks in the freezer) and I am looking for any suggestions for smoking. Totally new to me so anything would be appreciated.


----------



## sea_munky (Sep 16, 2008)

It's totally new to me too Lawdog so sorry can't be much help.  But I sure would love to see some pictures of that antelope shoulder!  Sounds fresh and tasty!


----------



## erain (Sep 16, 2008)

when you say large chunks are you meaning from the rear quarter, in my expierience we always grind up the front quarters and make some kind of sausage out of it. the rear quarters however offer some nice sized but not huge roasts. could be done up a variety of ways. i just did some elk roasts and could do exactly the same way

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=23028

or the bottom round could be cut against the grain into some nice cutlets and grilled, the others also could be cubed and kabobs are excellent!!!
smoke and antelope are great!!! will be watchin to see what you do. i believe i have a couple pieces of antelope from last year left which will be gotten out of the freezer in short order. on a freezer clearing mission!!!


----------



## goat (Sep 16, 2008)

Lawdog, it has been a number of years since I cooked any antelope, but as I remember it, it was the leanest of lean.  Cook it like a roast, keep it covered or wrapped.  Again, low, slow, and moist.


----------

